# 1ο Συνέδριο της AIIC στην Ελλάδα (για διερμηνείς)



## Ulkomaalainen (Feb 14, 2010)

Η Διεύθυνση Μετάφρασης και Διερμηνείας της Ελληνοαμερικανικής Ένωσης σας προσκαλεί στο

1ο Συνέδριο της AIIC στην Ελλάδα

Διεθνής Ένωση Διερμηνέων Συνεδρίων (AIIC)

Η Διεθνής Ένωση Διερμηνέων Συνεδρίων (AIIC) σας προσκαλεί στην ημερίδα που διοργανώνει με θέμα:

Οι διερμηνείς συνεδρίων και ο ρόλος τους στην προβολή της Ελλάδας, την προώθηση της επιχειρηματικότητας και την ανάπτυξη της πολυγλωσσίας

3 Μαρτίου 2010, 15.00
Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση, Μασσαλίας 22, Αθήνα

Θα προηγηθεί Συνέντευξη Τύπου στις 12.30

Ταυτόχρονη διερμηνεία Γαλλικά-Ελληνικά

Πολλοί αναγνωρίζουν το δύσκολο έργο των διερμηνέων συνεδρίων, λίγοι όμως είναι ενημερωμένοι για τον πραγματικό τους ρόλο στη διπλωματία, στην επιχειρηματικότητα, στην οικονομία της χώρας και στην εκπαίδευση. Ακόμη και οι χρήστες υπηρεσιών διερμηνείας δεν γνωρίζουν πάντοτε πού θα αναζητήσουν επαγγελματικές υπηρεσίες υψηλού επιπέδου ενώ η χώρα δίνει τη μάχη της ποιότητας στο διεθνές ανταγωνιστικό περιβάλλον.

Η εκδήλωση που διοργανώνει η AIIC θα φιλοξενήσει μία πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση γύρω από τον τρόπο με τον οποίον οι ελληνόφωνες χώρες επικοινωνούν και διαπραγματεύονται προφορικά με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο.

Στην εξαιρετικά επίκαιρη εκδήλωση θα μιλήσουν μεταξύ άλλων ο κ. Benoit Kremer, Πρόεδρος της AIIC, η κα Όλγα Κοσμίδου, Γ.Δ. Διερμηνείας και Διασκέψεων του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου και ο κ. Παναγιώτης Ποδηματάς, Αντιπρόεδρος του Συνδέσμου Ελλήνων Επαγγελματιών Οργανωτών Συνεδρίων (HAPCO).

Στην ημερίδα θα συζητηθεί ο ρόλος των διερμηνέων στη διπλωματία και στην αποτελεσματική προβολή των ελληνικών θέσεων. Θα αναλυθεί η στρατηγική σημασία της παρουσίας των Ελληνικών στους Διεθνείς Οργανισμούς, ιδιαίτερα δε στην ΕΕ όπου η πολιτική για την πολυγλωσσία ευνοεί τη χρήση και τη διάδοση της Ελληνικής.

Θα τονιστεί ακόμη η προστιθέμενη αξία που προκύπτει από τη συνεργασία με επαγγελματίες διερμηνείς στην προώθηση της επιχειρηματικότητας και δη στις διεθνείς επιχειρηματικές συνεργασίες, στον συνεδριακό τουρισμό, τις διεθνείς εκθέσεις, κ.α.

Θα παρουσιαστούν επίσης για πρώτη φορά τα επαγγελματικά πρότυπα και οι κανόνες της AIIC και θα αναλυθεί το πρόβλημα της παροχής εκπαίδευσης υψηλού επιπέδου με επαγγελματικό προσανατολισμό σε νέους διερμηνείς.

Η ημερίδα φιλοδοξεί, τέλος, να συμβάλει στην κατάστρωση στρατηγικής η οποία προβάλλει τα Ελληνικά ως ελκυστική γλώσσα επικοινωνίας, τονώνει τους συναφείς τομείς της οικονομίας (τουρισμός, λεξικά, μαθήματα Ελληνικών, κέντρα ελληνικού πολιτισμού, κινηματογράφος, έλληνες συγγραφείς, κ.α.) ευνοεί την παραγωγή ορολογίας για την επιστήμη και την τεχνολογία και προάγει το κύρος της χώρας.

Η Διεθνής Ένωση Διερμηνέων Συνεδρίων (AIIC)
Η AIIC (www.aiic.net) είναι η μόνη διεθνής επαγγελματική ένωση Διερμηνέων Συνεδρίων με 2.880 μέλη σε 98 χώρες. Εδρεύει στη Γενεύη και αποτελεί από το 1953 τον θεματοφύλακα της ποιότητας και της δεοντολογίας του επαγγέλματος σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο, όντας παράλληλα ο αναγνωρισμένος συνομιλητής των μεγαλυτέρων Διεθνών Οργανισμών. Η AIIC Ελλάδας & Κύπρου (www.aiic-interpreters.gr) σχηματίσθηκε το 1988 και περιλαμβάνει 38 μέλη που καλύπτουν εδώ και δεκαετίες τις ανάγκες της Κυβέρνησης, του Δημοσίου Τομέα και των ελληνικών επιχειρήσεων στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό.


----------

